# Daytime High Rack



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever used their highrack for daytime hunting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I know some guys in NM and TX doing it. They just camo it up really well, and some of them add camo netting around the edges to break it up. There are lot of area where you almost have to be up on a truck, ladder, etc to see over all the scrub brush and small cedars and stuff.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I have a high rack but here in Kansas night hunting is not allowed with light of any type so a full moon is about the only option you have. I'll have to set down and see what type of cover I can come up with. This part of Kansas (South East) is not like the open plains most people think Kansas is. So a high rack may be of some advantage. Guess only way to know is try. Thanks again.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hey rwp45 where abouts in sekansas are ya... thats my old stompin grounds


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

So they let you hunt at night but no lights?? That's just crazy. How about night vision?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya in kansas you can use night vision. there can be no source of artificial light so i would assume a ir illumanter would be out as well. but night vision is allowed


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> hey rwp45 where abouts in sekansas are ya... thats my old stompin grounds


Oneshot I'm in Sedan. Great hunting here. Was out riding around with my wife today and seen two coyotes with in 40 min., 8 deer, 1 eagle and 1 raccoon all with in 2 hrs. My wife is not much on hunting so the coyotes were safe, they were very close. A great day for critters.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

a lil more west and east than were i was. but great critter country. i miss the yote hunting and cat hunting back there. up here in the sandhills where im at there are not many of either at all


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Not sure on night vision but don't think so. Here is how it is written.*

*ARTIFICIAL LIGHT*
Furbearers and coyotes may be taken at night, but use of artificial light, including optics that project or amplify light, is prohibited. However, hand-held, battery-powered flashlights, hat lamps, or hand-held lanterns may be used to take trapped furbearers, trapped coyotes, or furbearers treed by dogs with .22 rimfire rifles and handguns.
*SPECIAL EQUIPMENT*
Calls, lures, baits and decoys may be used in taking furbearers and coyotes.
Not sure on night vision


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

What part of Ks. oneshot.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i see they have changed that slightly sense i have checked it. it used to never say anything about amplifying light.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

RWP45 said:


> *Not sure on night vision but don't think so. Here is how it is written.*
> 
> *ARTIFICIAL LIGHT*
> Furbearers and coyotes may be taken at night, but use of artificial light, including optics that project or amplify light, is prohibited. However, hand-held, battery-powered flashlights, hat lamps, or hand-held lanterns may be used to take trapped furbearers, trapped coyotes, or furbearers treed by dogs with .22 rimfire rifles and handguns.
> ...


 Amplify "available" light is exactly what night vision goggles do so they are out as well.


----------

